# MEI has passed 5000 (collect 200$)



## panjabigator

WOAH!  Mei, that's increible!  Estic molt orgullós de tu!  Sempre m'agrada 
llegir les teves aportacions i m'has ajudat moltíssim sempre quan necessito cap cosa!

Enhorabona!


----------



## Masood

Mubarak hoi, Mei! Att hazaara posts! (that's Punjabi for 'Congratulations Mei! 8000 posts!).

Enhorabuena, Mei. Gracias por todas tus aportaciones al foro!

Cheers,
Masood


----------



## panjabigator

Par Masood, ohnaa ne ta sirf panj hazaar post likhe ne, atth hazaar nahii
Kher, koi gall nahii!

Mubaaarak!


----------



## Antpax

Moltes felicitats y moltes gràcies per la meva estimada amiga i mestra. Sempre estàs ahí donant ajuda i simpatia.

Una abraçada molta forta.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Gràcies a vosaltres que em feu pensar! 

Sean, ja saps on trobar-me! 

Ens veiem per aquí! Salut canalla!

Mei


----------



## chics

Hua, hua, hua... 5005 ja!!! i a sobre cap-i-cúa!
Ets una crack! Felicitats i gràcies!


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Hua, hua, hua... 5005 ja!!! i a sobre cap-i-cúa!
> Ets una crack! Felicitats i gràcies!



 I ca, no serà tant! hehe gràcies!


----------



## Eugin

Lo siento por los anteriores posts, pero yo lo voy a escribir en español puro (y en _argentino_), le guste a quien le guste  . 

Mei, hace mucho que no nos cruzamos por aquí, pero de todas maneras te felicito por otro tremendo logro conseguido y te agradezco por estar por aquí atenta a despejar nuestras dudas... 

Felicitaciones por estos 5.000 y espero volver a toparnos por acá, como antaño  ¡Un fuerte abrazo!!!


----------



## frida-nc

Mei, 
Aunque de alas de mariposa te has transformado en ojo de gatito, te reconozco. Como Eugin, siento no coincidir más contigo, pero me encantan tu simpatía y tu calma, además de tu talento para ayudar.

Abrazos.


----------



## panjabigator

frida-nc said:


> Mei,
> Aunque de alas de mariposa te has transformado en ojo de gatito, te reconozco. Como Eugin, siento no coincidir más contigo, pero me encantan tu simpatía y tu calma, además de tu talento para ayudar.
> 
> Abrazos.



  Exactament els meus pensaments!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Mei, desde la distancia!!, no sé por dónde andas .*
*Y si hay que poner unos pesitos  ¡los pondremos!*
*Cariños,*
*Inés.*


----------



## krolaina

Rayines said:


> * no sé por dónde andas .*


 
(Huy Ine... yo le habría dicho: "no sé por dónde *andás*")

Pues yo tampoco lo sé... mi primera profe de catalán!! (con el permiso de la Tradu...hombre ya!), pero vuelve! Vueeeeeeeeeelve...a casa vueeeeeelve.... (es que en estas fechas como que pega, no?)

MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## Mei

Gracias chicas!!! Pues ahora mismo estoy de vacaciones en Holanda y me encanta este país!!!  Suerte que me puedo defender en inglés porqué el holandés no tiene nada que ver... será cuestión de empezar a aprender... 

Muchas gracias a todos vosotros, soys puro talento!

Besos desde el país de los quesos!!! (yummie!!! )

Mei

(hace tiempo estuve cuidando de Oz, el gatito de una amiga y la foto es como.... como un pequeño recuerdo de él, de ahí que lo cambiara.  Hay que ver cómo se hecha de menos a estos "bichejos"  )


----------



## betulina

Ep! Que em passa per alt!!! 

Gràcies, gràcies i més gràcies, Mei, per tot i més!! Per mi ets com un pilar d'aquests fòrums! (i no diguis que no n'hi ha per tant! )

Que vagi molt bé per Holanda! Una abraçada molt forta i fins aviat!!



 -La curiositat va matar el gat, però... i aquests 200$??


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona Mei, i gràcies per tot.

RIU


----------



## Mei

Apa aquí!!! Gràcies Betulina i RIU, sou massa!

Fins aviat!!! 

Mei (amb esclops i menjant formatge! Fot un fred que pela!)


----------



## chics

Per cert, quants en portes ja? Jo poso el primer, perque no diguin després nyanyanya dels catalans... ai... calculo que et donarà per mitja mitjana!


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Per cert, quants en portes ja? Jo poso el primer, perque no diguin després nyanyanya dels catalans... ai... calculo que et donarà per mitja mitjana!


 
Hola,

Jo poso el segon, no sigui que diguin alguna cosa dels madrilenys. Pots compartir-ho amb la Chics .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Felicidades Mei, y como los otros te han dicho, ¡MIL GRACIAS!
Besos desde el Líbano


----------



## Mei

Ja sabeu, de mica en mica s'omple la pica, hehe 

Gràcies nois!

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona , MEI!

5.000 esplendorosos posts!*​


----------



## Mei

Gràcies Cecilio! 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Mei, guapa!*

*Que segur que et penses que sóc una desconsiderada!!!!!!!!!!, Ahimè! Mi vergogno! *
*És que feia dies que no entrava a fer cap passejadeta per aquest fòrum.*

*Com et proven els 5.000? *
*Gràcies per ser sempre per aquí i per ajudar amb humiltat i estima. No saps com aprecio aquesta manera de fer!*

*Un petó enorme i... si encara ets per les Holandes, saluda-me-les!  I no tornis a casa sense haver tastat una lumpia, que és una cosa allargada i boníssima però que no és el que et puguis pensar! (malpensada! )*

*Montse*​


----------



## Mei

Gràcies pendo... com sou, eh!  

No vaig tastar cap lumpia però queda pendent, hi tornaré! Em van donar una espècie de madalena farcida de nata i recoberta de xocolata de la mida d'una pilota de tenis (un mega profiterol!) i em van dir que era molt típic d'on m'estava (Den Bosch).  No cal dir que estava bonissim!!!


----------



## cirrus

Congratulations Mei, let's up the ante a wee bit to celebrate properly, pass go and collect *£*200 instead!


----------



## Mei

cirrus said:


> Congratulations Mei, let's up the ante a wee bit to celebrate properly, pass go and collect *£*200 instead!



 Thanks Cirrus!  *£*yeah!

Mei


----------

